# need help to change ISP

## lk42pro

hi, in a mere or 1 or 2 more weeks i am going to be heading home from college's t1 service and i think i will be using either cable or dsl provided in my town. can anyone give me a list of the files i have to change in order to get it to work under a diff. ip?

thanks

----------

## Syntaxis

Ouch!  :Very Happy: 

After that, regular broadband's gonna seem slow  :Smile: 

Check out the Linux PPP Howto at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/, it has all the info you need.

RTFM!

----------

